# Siman Tov, U'Mazel Tov!...Jewish Mama's Tribe is back!



## Chavelamomela

Thank-you to the Mods who have given the approval to bring the Jewish mama's thread back to the FYT section.

Can't believe it's going to be Rosh Hashana soon!

Hope to see many of my fellow MDC Jewish mamas again here!


----------



## tikva18

hi! I hope everyone is doing well.

This year brings a lot of changes for us: my oldest is going away to school - currently he's dealing with homesickness







; my twins are starting school for the first time - going into a 4yr old nursery class instead of kindergarten - I'm trying to play by the school rules... And lastly, my brand new 9 yr old (HEbrew b-day this past shabbos) is staying home this year and we're homeschooling. I've been pretty crazed trying to put together a curriculum and still looking for pointers and insight - if you've btdt - let me know


----------



## ARG2003

Hi! I have been lurking on MDC for a little bit, but would love to be in this tribe. We are THE tribe, aren't we?







Hope it's ok if I join.

I am Aimee, married to Matthew. We have a son, Asher who will be 4 in a few weeks. We also have another son on the way whom we are hoping to meet via home birth in November!


----------



## Magelet

yay to be in fyt


----------



## Gypsymama22girls

yay!!! I have an MDC tribe to join.


----------



## julie128

Thank you, mods. I'm glad to be back in fyt. I'm not spiritual enough that I would have ever found the thread in Spirituality.

The girls started public school this week. DD1 has had a good time so far, but DD2 was afraid on her first day--new big school, people she didn't know, and an unsympathetic teacher to boot--and she got sent to the principal's office the first day for hiding under her desk and generally being non-compliant. Today, was better. She made a friend in her class. They get out really early every Wednesday, right during DS's nap time. It's not going to be fun getting over there with him to pick them up. He starts nursery next week, and I'm thinking of having him go a long day on Wednesday, and he'll nap there. He's nursing down for naps, however, so that will be hard on him. OTOH, I'm getting tired of breastfeeding him. He's much more demanding than the girls were at this age. I've told DH that Presidents' Day weekend is it, absolutely it, even if I have to go out of town to wean, that is it. Anyone else feel like that about "extended" breastfeeding?

DH got me a lap top for my birthday, so now I can do homework and internet in bed. Whee! Did I mention that I'm almost done with my lactation homework? Did I mention the lack of interships--which I need to finish the program and get certified? So frustrating.

So that's what's going on here. Glad you're all still around and glad to meet the newer people. Shana tova!


----------



## Justmee

Hey haven't checked in here in ages!

The girls are starting kitah aleph next week. I can't belive my babies are all grown up! I bought them their siddorim, chumash, books, etc. I have big kids in the house!

Rivka is goign to gan chova, a bit jealous of the big 2. I went and bought her a new bag she didn't need because she was so upset by me getting so much stuff for the twins. I figured if a bag will make her happy, small price to pay.

Avraham Tzvi is continuing with his DCP for another year. All of a sudden he's a real person, it's b'h amazing. He has bust out talking in paragraphs and he even uses the toilet. We are DIAPER FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## merpk

So wait a sec. If we're here, is there some sort of ban on discussing anything spiritual in an FYT thread? That's why we got moved in the first place, isn't it?

Just checking. Neuroses are my friends.


----------



## Chavelamomela

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merpk* 









So wait a sec. If we're here, is there some sort of ban on discussing anything spiritual in an FYT thread? That's why we got moved in the first place, isn't it?

Just checking. Neuroses are my friends.

The only restriction is that the mods asked us not to conduct any circ-related discussions here. If we have circ-related conversations, that should be handled in the Spirituality section.

I think we can work with that!

It's great to already see mamas joining us here who wouldn't have joined in the discussion on the spirituality section. Glad we were able to return to FYT!


----------



## DashsMama

I wouldn't have found you all if this Tribe hadn't been put in the Spirituality section for awhile. So, for me at least, some good came out of it. Now that I know were we are I'll check in here too.

So, to continue the question I asked on the other thread, if you attend Shabbat services, what do you do with your kids while there? Are they with you? Are they in childcare? Are they at home with your partner/parents/other? I'm asking because the shuls I'm interested in don't seem to offer much in the way of childcare/activies on Shabbat itself and I'd really like to start attending services.

Also, off the top of your heads, besides pregnancy, do any of you know what could cause recurring nausea and fatigue. I've been struggling with this for a couple weeks now. I took a pregnancy test yesterday just to be sure I wasn't pg (the nausea is very similar to what I experience when pg). It was negative, and I was surprisingly disappointed. I have an IUD in place, but they're only 99.4% effective. I thought for a bit I might be one of the .06 for whom they don't work. If I'm still having these symptoms in 2 weeks I'll retest. Until then, anything else I can Google and obsess over?


----------



## tikva18

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DashsMama* 
Also, off the top of your heads, besides pregnancy, do any of you know what could cause recurring nausea and fatigue. I've been struggling with this for a couple weeks now. I took a pregnancy test yesterday just to be sure I wasn't pg (the nausea is very similar to what I experience when pg). It was negative, and I was surprisingly disappointed. I have an IUD in place, but they're only 99.4% effective. I thought for a bit I might be one of the .06 for whom they don't work. If I'm still having these symptoms in 2 weeks I'll retest. Until then, anything else I can Google and obsess over?

I had a thyroid problem that caused extreme exhaustion. I'm taking care of it naturally.


----------



## DashsMama

Definitely not thyroid for me. I've got a weight problem and have had my thyroid checked every few years (last time was about a month ago). I always get the same result - thyroid is fine, no magic pill for you, go eat less and exercise! LOL

What are you doing to treat your thyroid naturally, tikvah18?


----------



## Faliciagayle

Hi mamas







We are visiting my family in CA, having a great time. I had been hoping to make it to morning minyan all Elul to hear the shofar, but we've been in CA the entire time, and my parents live no where near a shul, so it never manifested. Next year!

Mags - sorry we didn't get to meet up this visit







Still happy to share culinary secrets with you

DD starts preschool this year right after the chagim, and her 3rd English birthday is the day after YK so we're doing her party the next sunday (during sukkot).

DHs 40th birthday is coming this fall and I've knee deep in planning for months now but still have nothing concrete set up - except for the ILs coming in on his bday weekend to watch the kids.









Shabbat shalom!


----------



## Magelet

I'm sorry too alicia, we should definitely talk kraut and liver online though.

I feel like things have been really crazy lately, even though they haven't. I haven't been sleep well or enough though, and I'm constantly slightly on edge. Dad is moving to the city during the weeks (he'll be back here at his house where we are living/house sitting) in a few days, so hopefully I'll be able to relax a little more.

I've also been having crazy hard periods. (ha, they're always that way.) but in addition to debilitating cramps, and hot flashes, I've been throwing up from them the past two months. I'm going to see the doc this afternoon though I don't really think there's much he can recomend. My mom threw up with her periods every month until she had me at 36. yikes.

I think mostly I've slightly a mess because I haven't been getting enough sleep.

I have to say the holidays have totally snuck up on me. How on earth can rosh hashanah be about a week away?


----------



## DashsMama

Caroline, hope your doc can help you out. Cramps and vomiting pretty much describes my periods all through my youth. I got lots of relief when I was younger by taking birth control pills. Like your mom, having kids helped me out too.

If you're looking for good recipes, Faye Levy's 1,000 Jewish Recipes is wonderful! Sme recommended it a while back and I ordered it for myself last Hanukkah. We have loved every recipe I have made from it. My dh even exclaimed that the chopped chicken livers tasted exactly like his grandmothers! High praise indeed!


----------



## Magelet

wow that is high praise









I'm rather hopeful about it. Rather than his only answer being "you can try birth control pills" (like previous docs) he asked me if I'd been on them and how they were for me. since they were horrible and I'll never take them again, he got out the latest textbooks/reasearch books and we looked through them and decided to try B6, calcium/magnesium, and a really mild diuretic that had been shown very helpful (only the second half of the cycle). I'm really hopeful about it. It was nice to have a doc who wasn't dismissive of my problems with birth control and could think of other things to try.


----------



## DashsMama

I'm so glad you found a doctor who listened to you! I hope the new regimen solves the problems.


----------



## shnitzel

Magelet,
Have any doctors suggested endometriosis? I know several people who have had it and they had the same symptoms you do and they did get worse over time.


----------



## ImaSophie

Hello! Very excited to find this tribe. I found the greatest recipe in Rachel Ray everyday for making caramel apples using honey and vanilla which I can't wait to make with the kids this week.


----------



## Magelet

The doc didn't mention endometriosis. I think they did an ultrasound to check fr that and cysts or somehing when I was about 13 but I don't recall. I suspect it's genetic since my mom had debilitating cramps she threw up from until she had me. Though my sis isn't as bad. If these meds don't help I'll talk to the doc about looking into endometriosis. Thanks


----------



## ImaSophie

Shanah tovah um'tukah


----------



## DashsMama

L'Shanah Tovah, mamas! How was your Rosh Hashanah? I decided to make some dishes I had never cooked before (chicken stewed in tzimmes and potato kugel), and after all that work nobody in the family really liked them. I've started a new low carb diet, so I didn't eat the kugel at all, and only ate the chicken, not the tzimmes. Luckily I had also poached some trout, and baked a spaghetti squash, so there was plenty to feast on, but we ended up with a bunch of leftovers that nobody wanted. It looks like the leftovers are going to end up being fed to the raccoons that live in our yard, 'cause they're still taking up room in my fridge as I type. Next year I'm going back to doing something the family is used to, like roasting a chicken. On the positive side, I tried a new recipe for honey cake that was delicious! I make gluten free desserts so I always have to tweak the recipes a bit. I actually made a mistake on this one and put in 2 tablespoons of baking powder instead of 2 teaspoons, but it turned out perfectly anyway. I think I'm going to have to try that "mistake" with more of my gluten free recipes, because the cake was so light it seemed like regular wheat cake. Hope everyone is doing well and getting a well deserved rest.


----------



## ImaSophie

I made homemade caramel apples using honey, cream and vanilla and while they LOOKED beautiful the caramel came out like toffee and was way too hard. I felt like it took so much work and then didn't come out in a way that was really edible.







Other than that we had a Seder I made date muffins, fruit salad w/ pomegranate, apples w/ honey to dip, fresh steamed green beans, acorn squash mashed with melted butter cinnamon, nutmeg, and brown sugar browned in the broiler, fresh steamed spinach, potato & leek soup made w/ vegetable broth, and we do lettuce instead of fish so we finished with a green salad.


----------



## ImaSophie

Have any of you seen the Times cover for the most recent Time magazine issue? I saw it today in the grocery store it made me feel very uncomfortable. Here is a link to the article and the cover photo, http://www.time.com/time/covers/0,16...100913,00.html


----------



## Magelet

The cover definitely bothered me but I'm not sure if we can engage in discussion about it here or if that would only fit in current events.


----------



## ImaSophie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
The cover definitely bothered me but I'm not sure if we can engage in discussion about it here or if that would only fit in current events.

Oh I wasn't sure, I will X-Post it over there.


----------



## Chavelamomela

My yom tov dishes were a success, most notably was my awesome apple-cider roasted turkey with fruit stuffing. Seriously awesome. The trick is to roast it breast-side down, with 3 layers of cheesecloth (or those cheesecloth bags) over the top, basting every 30 minutes. after 2.5 hours, discard cheesecloth, turn bird over, roast until juices clear - ABSOLUTELY SCRUMPTIOUS!

I make this turkey every year for Yom Tov, but it was the best ever this year.


----------



## ImaSophie

That sounds really really good!


----------



## shnitzel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
The doc didn't mention endometriosis. I think they did an ultrasound to check fr that and cysts or somehing when I was about 13 but I don't recall. I suspect it's genetic since my mom had debilitating cramps she threw up from until she had me. Though my sis isn't as bad. If these meds don't help I'll talk to the doc about looking into endometriosis. Thanks

Endometriosis isn't cysts, it's when the tissue from the lining of your uterus that sheds when you have your period grows on other organs and it can cause severe pain when you have your period. I think there are treatment options available. You can also ask your doctor for prescription strength painkillers if you would like. My mother needs them to function when she has her period, I think she has both cysts and endometriosis.

Rosh Hashanah was good but I am completely cooked out and I am trying to psych myself to make another giant batch of challah's and start cooking for pre & post Yom Kippur and Sukkos. It feels like a never ending tirade of food.

Sukkos is going to be a pain b/c we don't have a Sukkah so we have to bring all our food to shul.


----------



## DashsMama

It's official. The tzimmes WERE terrible! Even the raccoons wouldn't eat them!









ImaSophie your menu sounds delicious! And yes, the cover of Time made me uncomfortable. I didn't read the article, so I don't know weather I agree or not with the premise, but regardless I thought it was in poor taste to run during the High Holy days.

Chava, that turkey sounds amazing! Did you use hard cider or non-alcoholic?

shnitzel, I hear you about the "never ending tyrade of food," and I'm not even very observant so it must be particularly hard for you more traditional mamas.

We've finally made a decision about what congregation to join. We have a meeting with the rabbi and director of education next week. I had a hard time convincing my husband that we should spend the money to do this. He hated his Hebrew/religious school experience, had a very unsatisfying Bar Mitzvah, and pretty much has never gone back to Temple since. But, he realizes that this is very important to me, and I offered to try to cut my food budget $50 a week to help finance it, so he agreed. I like the rabbi very much, feel comfortable with the people who attend there, and actually know some of them from my kids' school, so that was a big plus. I hope it really is a good fit.


----------



## ImaSophie

Dashsmama we joined a temple this year too so that we could put the boys in RE this year, I feel like we really need the outside learning combined with what they learn at home. They go to public school and they get confused and I don't have all the answers besides "Well we are Jewish so we do...and not..." We have made some big changes and I think they need the support of a larger community so that they see they are not alone in the universe.

My husband balked at first when it came to cost but compared the temple in Tucson RE is very affordable and our temple dues are not that bad given we are military and don't have to pay the building fund portion. For awhile every time I mentioned anything about temple he would automatically say "what's that going to cost? and start laughing"

This past year we have worked on just observing Judaism in our home, my husband is not Jewish he was raised with no religion so we had always done the holidays he wanted to as well (because he grew up with them he was attached to them). He brought up that it might be easier not to do the non-Jewish holidays because he could see the confusion it caused the boys observing things outside Judaism was just not working anymore.


----------



## Magelet

(I'm hesitant to discuss the article/time magazine cover because I don't want to break the UA however) I found the cover uncomfortable (very much so) however I think it was... designed to be controversial. The point of the actual article seemed more to me that israeli's were/are getting on with their lives and that many don't care hugely about peace anymore compared to other concerns (such as healthcare, education of their children, etc). The article itself didn't really bother me so much (Though I don't recall if I read it all or skimmed parts. I often just skim magazines)

That turkey sounds really yummy


----------



## Chavelamomela

I used unfiltered Apple cider (not hard, but that would be an interesting twist on the recipe). The cider and turkey juices get reduced and become a fantastic gravy too.

As for the Time Article, I read the whole thing (not just the short online article that shows Israelis going about their daily lives, having fun, etc).

The gist of it was quite disturbing - that Israelis don't care about peace b/c they're having too much fun, when in actuality, they stopped focusing on peace because there's no partner on the other side, so they go on with their lives (and fun is part of that - so is building hospitals, universities, protecting civilians, etc). There is also an age-old antisemitic undertone that "Jews only care about making money" in the tone of the article.

Its disturbing that in countries like Iran, iraq, Afghanistan, etc, pictures like these are shown to depict that people live normal lives despite political turmoil, from a praiseworthy perspective, while here the same activities by israelis is criticized, that they're not focused enough on peace.


----------



## SaraFR

subbing


----------



## Magelet

hey ladies!
How are you?
I'm pretty good. I think. been working on/thinking about a bunch of personal issues, which is draining, but good I guess.
I had a great high holidays. I particularly enjoyed simchat torah (possibly my favorite holiday though it's hard to choose. shabbat is up there too.) I asked my rabbi if I could dance with the torah (conservative congregation, my dad's jewish, mom isn't, I haven't converted yet (hoping soon, I'm meeting with my rabbi tomarrow.)), and he said, sure, go put on a tallit. I loved wearing it, and decided not to take it over for the rest of services. The next day (shabbat), I was doing a davening lab during services, where we really slowed down and explored the service, and also are exploring tallit. And then I wore the tallit to the rest of services then. I didn't want to take it off. So I guess I'm a tallit wearing gal. I planned on waiting until my conversion, but I think that I'm going to wear it again next week. (no davening lab next week.) I'm also going to go buy the wool I saw at the fabric store to make my own tallit instead of borrowing it, since I got my check from a little extra work I did in the mail today.


----------



## Magelet

sorry to double post. I just wanted to share. I met with my rabbi today and we set a mikvah date!
I'm so excited.


----------



## Faliciagayle

congrats, Caroline!


----------



## ELEANOR18

how do i join this tribe?


----------



## Nickarolaberry

Welcome, Eleanor. I think you just joined.


----------



## aphel

Count me in too ladies!

DD was just named a few weeks ago . . . . Sara Tikvah!

Happy to have found you all!


----------



## Chavelamomela

Aphel, mazel tov and welcome!


----------



## LambQueen

whooo hoo I think I have found what I am looking for. Wow, back here in FYT, pretty darn cool! I am very excited to be back. Not that much is happening. Where is Ruth these days? glad to see that merpk is still here ....my first memories of being here on MDC back in 2003 were when DD was a baby and I would bring food to the computer and connect with ya'lls. well, DD is now 7 "bli ayin hara, but not much else has changed as I have a huge bowl of leftover stir fry here to accompany me.

trying to connect with the offline MDC breakaway jewish mamas. anyone who has the info pls pm me. I was too lazy or maybe dropped out way back when, but would love to reconnect online.

hope there will be a lively active conversation!


----------



## merpk

Hey. Am I the only one that was "assigned" an avatar, without picking it myself?

And am I the only one that finds it spooky that, well, given the choice, I'd've probably picked this avatar anyway? (My avatar on another board, Ravelry, is this same picture of Gilad Shalit. With the same username. So maybe that's where it came from? Weird.)


----------



## flminivanmama

hey mamas!


----------



## Magelet

I was assigned the breastfeeding logo avatar, which I changed quickly, since it seemed terribly... not relevant to me, not having children yet to nurse.


----------



## Chavelamomela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LambQueen*
> 
> trying to connect with the offline MDC breakaway jewish mamas. anyone who has the info pls pm me. I was too lazy or maybe dropped out way back when, but would love to reconnect online.
> 
> hope there will be a lively active conversation!


I tried PMing you but the new MDC system is wonky...

can you PM me or email me? my user name at gee mail...


----------



## flminivanmama

my avatar was of three sets of feet in the bed - since I no longer co-sleep and when I did there were generally 5 sets of feet... I changed it to my smiling face!


----------



## LambQueen

yeah amy I am SURE that it's the reason ...not just random. c'mon, things just don't happen out of nowhere, right? anyway glad to see gilad there, it's a good reminder we have to all remember that our brother is imprisoned.


----------



## mombh

wow, fyt.... cool 

Hi mamas!!!


----------



## Petie1104

Ok, I just now saw this thread. Hi. Just had to say something so I could subscribe to this one.


----------



## Magelet

bump....

happy hannukah!

how is everyone? I'm a jew! My mikveh was about 2 weeks ago. I've felt so loved and supported and affirmed and surrounded by community. I really enjoyed talking with the rabbis on my bet din. The mikveh was both absurd(a washcloth for your head for a headcovering for blessings?lol) and profound (saying the shema as a jew for the first time was really powerful. a close friend was my witness for the mikveh. Afterwards, the rabbis, two of whom I know well and one I had just met, my friend, and my DP sang simon tov u mazel tov and gave me hugs. (well dp sort of hummed simen tov u mazel tov) I felt so much love, it was amazing. My parents and step dad and a few friends were all there to support me and celebrate that evening. My little sister even flew up from college last minute when her obligation got rained out to surprise me. That almost makes me cry right now, that she wanted to be there that much that as soon as she knew it was rained out and she didn't have to be there, she got right on a plane and arrived just in time for my little party. After my first aliyah,(which I have to say was so FREAKING COOL!! getting to stand there and read the torah next to the person reading the torah? torah scrolls are amazing and beautiful and oh my goodness it was so cool) the Rabbi said a misheberach for me, and everyone started singing simon tov u'mazel tov again, and standing there while people sang it, looking out at all my friends was so amazing. Like "I have a community!!! who cares about me and I care about them!! wow this is new and wonderful". And then all that day and the next day at the pre-channukah fair at shul, so many people I hadn't met came up to me and introduced themselves and said mazel tov. (One older man introduced himself six times in one day, though I think that was not conversion related.) (and I got a ton of jewish books at the chanukah fair that I wanted but couldn't afford, but since they were a dollar donation to the synogogue each, I got about 10. (most of them run about 20-40 or more new and I can't find them used. why couldn't I find a used siddur?)

anyways... happy hannukah.


----------



## merpk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magelet*
> 
> bump....
> 
> happy hannukah!
> 
> how is everyone? I'm a jew! My mikveh was about 2 weeks ago. I've felt so loved and supported and affirmed and surrounded by community. I really enjoyed talking with the rabbis on my bet din. The mikveh was both absurd(a washcloth for your head for a headcovering for blessings?lol) and profound (saying the shema as a jew for the first time was really powerful. a close friend was my witness for the mikveh. Afterwards, the rabbis, two of whom I know well and one I had just met, my friend, and my DP sang simon tov u mazel tov and gave me hugs. (well dp sort of hummed simen tov u mazel tov) I felt so much love, it was amazing. My parents and step dad and a few friends were all there to support me and celebrate that evening. My little sister even flew up from college last minute when her obligation got rained out to surprise me. That almost makes me cry right now, that she wanted to be there that much that as soon as she knew it was rained out and she didn't have to be there, she got right on a plane and arrived just in time for my little party. After my first aliyah,(which I have to say was so FREAKING COOL!! getting to stand there and read the torah next to the person reading the torah? torah scrolls are amazing and beautiful and oh my goodness it was so cool) the Rabbi said a misheberach for me, and everyone started singing simon tov u'mazel tov again, and standing there while people sang it, looking out at all my friends was so amazing. Like "I have a community!!! who cares about me and I care about them!! wow this is new and wonderful". And then all that day and the next day at the pre-channukah fair at shul, so many people I hadn't met came up to me and introduced themselves and said mazel tov. (One older man introduced himself six times in one day, though I think that was not conversion related.) (and I got a ton of jewish books at the chanukah fair that I wanted but couldn't afford, but since they were a dollar donation to the synogogue each, I got about 10. (most of them run about 20-40 or more new and I can't find them used. why couldn't I find a used siddur?)
> 
> anyways... happy hannukah.


Sounds beautiful. Mazal tov. 

BTW, the washcloth thing isn't necessary. Some mikva ladies just toss the towel on your head, some gesture/ask if you want one, and some will only do it if you gesture/indicate that you want it. And there's the concept that your body isn't uncovered because, well, it's covered by water.



And happy Khanuka. 

And did you all know that we can post videos here now? Am so excited.


----------



## Magelet

well, it was amusing none the less. I don't know if I will use a washcloth for future mikveh use (though I might even as a nostalgia thing).

speaking of being covered while praying, I have a question/been trying figure something out. Sorry if it's TMI.

I've been trying to incorporate prayers upon going to bed and waking up (trying to start having bedtime routines and morning routines, which I've never really had since I was a child, and starting small. I've started saying modeh ani in the mornings, and the "children's bedtime prayer" in the prayerbook (the shema and a few other lines) at night. I've been having a hard time figureing out where to fit them in. I don't sleep fully clothed usually, and don't want to do the prayers nude, as that doesn't seem respectful, or traditional. But at the same time, it makes most sense to say modeh ani right upon rising. (rather than after hitting snooze, brushing my teeth, finding clothing (which requires going to the room our clothes are stored in boxes in, etc). With the bedtime prayers, it makes most sense to me to say them right before sleep, rather than before reading for an hour, talking with my DP for a while, playing with the cat, etc, but again, it feels like the "proper" time would be much earlier, while I'm still dressed for the day. It seems silly to get dressed just for a three line prayer and then redress or undress again. I'm sure I'll figure this out with time, but your mentioning that you are covered by the water in the mikveh reminded me.

I would love to know how (if) you structure prayer into your day, what it looks like (particularly if you have regular prayer, but not in a minyan.) I'm also curious if people pray the standard prayers for each prayer service (without the ones requireing a minyan), by themselves? Or otherwise what you pray if you pray a text written by someone else/a traditional text (as compared to prayers of the heart).


----------



## merpk

I say modeh ani as soon as I open my eyes. Actually, sometimes before I open my eyes. LOL So at that point I'm under the covers. If a blanket or sheet is wrapped around you, that counts. Though I'm sure there are those who would disagree with my POV on that score. Then getting straight to the bathroom, doing what's necessary, washing with the cup, and saying al netilat yadayim and asher yatzar, and then I get dressed, and the rest of the prayers come then.

We did try a decade ago to have a bowl and a cup right next to the bed, so we could wash hands (the ritual washing hands) before our feet even hitting the floor. DH really really really wanted to do it that way. Well, after a few nights of that, we woke up to find a large ginormous mondo cockroach floating in it. Um ... never again.

You can say nighttime prayers in your pj's, or wrapped in blankets, you know. And the Shema, well, I say it in bed all the time. I don't know if this is a standard thing, but if I have a really hard time falling asleep, DH suggested just saying the whole Shema over and over and over, kind of like a more spiritual way of counting sheep, until I fall asleep. Usually it works very well, though I may have to say the whole thing through a bunch of times till it works. And it also only works if you know the thing by heart. Having to open your eyes and sit up and turn on lights and open a book kind of defeats the purpose there, you know? LOL

And the rest of it, well, I often say the morning brakhos while getting the kids' lunches, etc., ready in the kitchen. Not the best way to pray, but it works on those mornings (most) when I'm just totally disorganized and flying by the seat of my metaphorical pants. Then when the kids are finally out in the morning, I just find my favorite spot with my siddur and there ya' go. And how much, well, at the minimum I say from the brakhos of Shema through the end of the Amida, then aleinu and the "song of the day." If there's more time, I'll add more.

And our teacher told us a long time ago that at the end of the Amida you are *required* to add personal prayers and that if you don't add them, it's as if you didn't pray at all. While that sounds kind of harsh, we found it rather helpful. Helped us not to forget, anyway. LOL Then again, am also rather attached to the whole Breslov hisbodedut (making time for oneself to be with G!d) thing, and how that works itself out with me is that I just talk to G!d during the day. A fly on the wall might think I was talking to myself, kvetching, etc., but G!d knows who I'm talking to.


----------



## Magelet

Thanks merpk. That's so helpful!!


----------



## Faliciagayle

Mazal tov, Caroline! That's such great news  It sounds like it was a beautiful experience. Welcome to the tribe  !!

When I remember, I say modeh ani as soon as I wake up, then say it again with DD and DS reading out of their kids siddur. I say shema with DD when I put her to bed, and don't always remember to do so in my own bed.

I've been to mikvaot where the robes are hooded so you say the bracha in the robe, then discard it and go down into the tub. heh. Otherwise, yeah, I've had ladies make me cover with a washcloth.

Have you asked at your shul about a used siddur? Also, check amazon, they have a great deal of siddurim for decent prices. For example, they have a used Artscroll for $15


----------



## Magelet

thanks 

Re: the siddur, I actually got one in the book sale which is good for now. It's not like the new version which has the matriarchs, but I can put that in myself. The one I really wanted (the newest edition of the siddur sim shalom, I got the personal version which uses a slightly different text and translation), amazon only had used for more than it would cost at the local judaica store. they have the old version less expensive, but I don't like the older hardcover version. I'm sure I'll want others later to explore, but for now, I'm content with the one I found at the booksale. I should have asked the shul though, when I was looking before, that is a good idea. thanks.


----------



## Mama Shifra

My dad used to go into the "Shaimos" room of the shul (a room where they had holy books that had been discarded and were awaiting burial, as per Jewish law) and pick up prayerbooks for all of us (I'm one of 11 children, so it would have been prohibitive to buy us all new prayerbooks, especially for the high holidays). Usually those discarded books are from people who have died and whose children do not want their prayer books, Bibles, etc. If you are looking for holy books, ask your synagogue if there is a place where they store discarded books before burial. You may find a goldmine! (And mind you, some of those books can be rare and valuable!).


----------



## Magelet

wow, interesting idea. I'll ask.


----------



## tikva18

Somehow I keep getting unsubbed from everything mothering... Anyway, here I am.


----------



## mombh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tikva18*
> 
> Somehow I keep getting unsubbed from everything mothering... Anyway, here I am.


LOL, me too....

Hi there mamas


----------



## homestyle

hi! glad to see this thread ....

for the pp looking for an inexpensive siddur, i'll give a shout out for the koren-sacks siddur. it's orthodox, but i think might also be accessible to many who identify as cons/recon (i love love love the translations, and the commentary is quite different than what you'd find in artscroll, for example). i got the personal UK version on amazon for about 10 €. it is so nice to have a tiny and complete siddur.


----------



## HeckedyPeg

Subbing


----------



## pumpernickel

I was wondering if any of you mamas might have, or know where I could find, a pattern - or book of patterns - for knitting or crocheting kippa. I'm particularly looking to make a frik for a 3-5 year old. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## jul511riv




----------



## mombh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pumpernickel*
> 
> I was wondering if any of you mamas might have, or know where I could find, a pattern - or book of patterns - for knitting or crocheting kippa. I'm particularly looking to make a frik for a 3-5 year old. Thank you so much for your help!


I haven't made one, but some of the toddler crocheted hats look like those kippot. Have you looked on ravelry?


----------



## flminivanmama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pumpernickel*
> 
> I was wondering if any of you mamas might have, or know where I could find, a pattern - or book of patterns - for knitting or crocheting kippa. I'm particularly looking to make a frik for a 3-5 year old. Thank you so much for your help!


http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Guide-Yarmulka-Design-Wolbrom/dp/1880582171


----------



## neshamamama

that is a great book. the patterns turn out so nicely.


----------



## mamimapster

Just checking in to say Be Happy, it's Adar!

I've not really been on MDC since the Yiddishe Mama's tribe was moved. I shouldn't be here now since I'm up to my eyelids in schoolwork. We finally sold our house and moved back into the city (to a two bedroom apt. BLEH)- but we are six blocks from Dd #1's school and Dd#2 will be going to preschool there in the fall.

Miriam


----------



## Gypsymama22girls

Hi everyone!!! I thought I posted here way back when but apparently I didn't. I will try to keep up with this board but I forget to come back sometimes.

What's everyone doing for Purim? any MM themes or costume themes? We haven't decided yet.


----------



## suvidama

Hello everyone! This is my first post, and I thought it might be a good place to post this (and if not please point me in the right direction) as I am really seeking to find a "tribe"! This is a message I wrote about seeking a community to live in, I guess it'd be easiest just to paste it here...

Seeking a Jewish Community&#8230; We are a family with children seeking an agricultural/permaculture/smallholding type of Jewish community. We decided long ago that the 9 to 5, work-a-day, suburban world is not the way we want to live. We want to raise our children (and ourselves!) on the land. We have looked into many communities, but have not yet found a fit. We have realized that we need to be seeking a community with a shared spiritual path. We plan to build our own home, have the family dairy cow, grow our food. We would like to share this lifestyle with others. We've made up a list of skills and abilities that we possess and want to be able to use to the benefit of a community... stone masonry stone carving wood carving blacksmithing growing and using herbs making medicinal tinctures growing fruits, vegetables, etc. leatherworking sewing pottery tending livestock teaching children We have an avid love of learning, especially old trades. Both of us constantly study, whether it's philosophy, spirituality, history, art, geography, sustainable living (gardening, building, power, etc.), almost anything we can get our hands on. Our homesteading/ sustainable living hero is John Seymour. We will go anywhere in the country for the right fit. I'm sure there is much, much more you would like to know about us, so please ask away!!!

Thank you for reading, and please let me know if there is a more appropriate place for this.


----------



## kristandthekids

.


----------



## suvidama

Yes, very much like a kibbutz I suppose. Any ideas?


----------



## Eema Liba

Hello! Is anyone still here? I am new! My name is Liba Miriam , mother to three!


----------



## seacatnp

Hi,

I'm mama to w, ages 13 and 11.


----------



## Eema Liba

Lovely to meet you!
I've signed up to mothering because I have lots of things on my mind that my non Jewish friends don't understand fully, so I'm here hoping for advice and friendship!







We live in the UK .


----------



## seacatnp

great. well, I too, sometimes have Jewish Mama things that are not so mainstream. Good to know I can come here with that!


----------



## dakipode

I am looking for advice. I am not Jewish, I have a client who is and she recently gave birth to a baby girl. This is not her first child so I think she has plenty of kid stuff. I was wondering what would be an appropriate gift to send her. Our relationship is one of personal trainer and client so we know each other well but not intimately, e.g. I've never met her family but I hear stories about them all the time.

Would love to get some input. Thank you.


----------



## seacatnp

you could look at a source like this:

http://www.moderntribe.com/judaica/gift_ideas/for_baby

all depends on how observant they are, how into their religion, or not, they are. but that link might give you some ideas. or you could just buy a non-Jewish related gift. Same as you probably would a Christian friend.


----------



## dakipode

Thanks for your input! I ended up sending customized cookies from William Greenberg Desserts, a kosher bakery in NYC where she is from originally.


----------

